# Army Cadet's Mom will carry Canadian Flag at Olympics



## gwp (24 Jan 2014)

Army Cadet Noah Wickenheiser represented his mom, Hayley, in Ottawa to accept the flag she will be carrying at Sochi. Cadet Wickenheiser was thrilled for his mom calling it “the coolest thing in the world”.


http://globalnews.ca/video/1102982/wickenheisers-son-thrilled-mom-will-be-carrying-flag/


----------



## Occam (24 Jan 2014)

Nice touch for the young fella to be in his cadet uniform.


----------

